

Does Free Software cost jobs? - pwg
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/spannermans-edublog/2011/11/does-free-software-cost-jobs/index.htm

======
fleitz
Hopefully, else it probably isn't benefitting the economy.

The industrial revolution killed millions of jobs by creating technology that
made the jobs uncompetitive. No point in paying a person to push a cart of
coal when you could have a steam engine do that.

That said the industrial revolution created millions of jobs by creating
technology that required new jobs. No point in paying a person to design steam
engines if no one uses steam engines.

The key to the economy is balance between production and consumption. By the
time Henry Ford rolled around enough improvements to the production side had
been made that we needed a 5 day 8 hour work week so that we'd have a chance
to consume all the good we were producing.

My personal sentiments are that we need to rethink the work week in order to
increase consumption and provide balance to the massive amount of goods and
services we're now producing.

